# Probleme reglage lecture fondu



## cedrik59 (30 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un ipod nano 4 generation. ENORME MYSTERE : l'option fondu n'apparait pas dans  reglage/lecture/ : en effet j'ai  : egaliseur, egaliseur de volume, volume maximum, crossfade audio, livre audio,secouer et economiseur d'ecran MAIS PAS FONDU ??????  Cela m'enerve d'autant plus qu'entre tous mes morceaux est appliqué une fondu et que je n'en veux pas. j'aimerais ecouter la musique normalement !! Merci de m'aider.


----------

